
AWW App – Online Whiteboard for Realtime Visual Collaboration - hunvreus
https://awwapp.com
======
cassianoleal
I have used AWW App last December to remotely help my son with maths studies.
It worked really well for a little while but at one point it started having
sync issues where every new event would erase the previous one.

I sent their support an email and never got a response back. Eventually
started using a different whiteboard website, one that looked a lot worse and
had a slightly cruder UI but was solid.

